# Man's leg found in garbage



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Well it appears a hospital in Coral Gables threw away a man's amputated leg.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/05/01/us-usa-florida-leg-idUSKBN0NM4C820150501

People!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Insult to injury!!!!


----------



## EvilDog (Jun 13, 2015)

Looking for a leg? Just visit your nearest trash can.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

I know why the website didn't post the picture of the man's leg. Afraid to get lawsuit.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I was wondering where I left that leg.


----------

